# The difference between a Photograph and a Snap Shot?



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

Please discuss. 

I have been looking it up myself and thus far found a variety of opinions on the subject. 

Here is one that at least was concise on the matter. 



			
				 site linked in this thread said:
			
		

> ...A &#8220;snapshot&#8221; can be taken of anything and of varying quality  (composition, exposure, etc.) Usually a &#8220;snapshot&#8221; is a quick rough  capture to document a scene or event.  A &#8220;photograph&#8221; on the other hand  is a well thought, composed, exposed and executed art form...



Philosophy of Photography: Photograph versus a Snapshot » JMG-Galleries &#8211; Jim M. Goldstein Photography

What are your opinions? 

Further more, what makes someone a "Professional Photographer"?


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 26, 2012)

here we go again!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha... Not the first time this one has come up I take it?


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 26, 2012)

Dun dun dun. Are we due for another thread like this already? Man, time flies. lol.

I view a professional photographer as someone who makes at least 60% of their income from photography. That's a pretty textbook definition, but that's the way I see it.

And the word snapshot, to me, implies little deliberation in the final image, while a "photograph" as the word is being used here is the opposite.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 26, 2012)

not the first by a long shot!
the "what makes a pro" question is quite another story as well. 
hang  on to your pants...
thread lock in T-Minus 10-9-8....


----------



## jake337 (Aug 26, 2012)

My opinion is that everyone may share their opinion and their opinions will,  merely be, opinions.

The final image is all that matters.


Everything in between is just a medium to the final image.





As for what is a "professional" photographer well....technically it is an individual who makes a living in the field of photography.  

Although, I have seen images from hobbyist blow away a "professionals" image many, many times over.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice. At least it will be interesting.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 26, 2012)

I'M ALREADY OFFENDED. BY THE POWER OF THOR, LOCK THIS THREAD!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Ernicus (Aug 26, 2012)

Is this the part where I say "what if I make 59% of my income from photography?"...

and so forth...

lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Snapshots are "Raise camera, don't think, actuate shutter!"

Photographs are "think about it, examine the background, foreground and subject, think about it, setup the shot and settings on the camera, think about it, raise camera, focus, think, adjust, think.. shoot!" (more or less)


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

Does it really get that bad on this topic? Now I am curious.



rexbobcat said:


> I view a professional photographer as someone who makes at least 60% of their income from photography. That's a pretty textbook definition, but that's the way I see it.



Fair enough in that respect I will likely never be a "Pro". If I ever got good enough for my stuff to be worth anything, I would likely just donate my work to charities to raise money for them and never actually have an income from it. 



rexbobcat said:


> And the word snapshot, to me, implies little deliberation in the final image, while a "photograph" as the word is being used here is the opposite.



So how deliberate the shot was or if it was pure luck? I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 26, 2012)

[troll mode] 

I'd be so amused if _Moonrise, Hernandez, New Mexico_, was snapped in boozy haste with little artistic consideration. 

[/troll mode]


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

*wonders what that last post meant*


----------



## manaheim (Aug 26, 2012)

There's gotta be at least 300 threads on this topic on TPF.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

manaheim said:


> There's gotta be at least 300 threads on this topic on TPF.



Yep.. and there will be 300 more! Nobody every searches to read the past jewels of wisdom.... that would require work!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> *wonders what that last post meant*



http://lejournaldelaphotographie.com/system/photos/32187/med_moonrise-jpg.jpg

Moonrise, Hernandez, New Mexico is a very famous Ansel Adams photo. It's probably what many people would consider the furthest thing from a snapshot, though who but Adams really knows how the shot was taken?


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

If people always browsed to see if someone else had asked their question. Progress would take much longer. 

It's a photography forum. Some questions are going to seem repetitive. Like when any new person comes to any other forum and has that post about "How do I Post Pictures?"


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> If people always browsed to see if someone else had asked their question. Progress would take much longer.
> 
> It's a photography forum. Some questions are going to seem repetitive. Like when any new person comes to any other forum and has that post about "How do I Post Pictures?"



This - if people don't want to read the 10001 thread on a subject they've already read 50 times before - just don't read it 


As for the difference between a photograph and a snapshot - well in my view it all depends on who is looking at the photo. Whatever the photographers mind at the time has no bearing on the quality of the photo. Sure thinking about the photo, composing it well and taking your time to take a well thought out photo has a far far greater chance of producing a photograph - however I've seen people take photos with little to no thinking and get some fantastic photos - just as I've seen placed static cameras and a trip-wire take some great shots. 

So in my mind the definition can't start with the photographers intent - because its only if the photographer is the only viewer that they can define what is snapshot against photograph. So its all down to the viewer and as such there will be some variation in the view point.

Furthermore its not just about image quality either - context of a photograph is just as key as the technicalities of the photograph itself. Photography is a skill, but the end result is not just the result of the skill of the user, its also the result of the scene before them - however manipulated before and after the shutter the scene itself dictates a part of the photographs final effect.



There are some world famous photographs, photos which are in all ways a photograph but which have terrible technical and artistic qualities. Just look to the whole field of journalist photography and you can find many where the definition of photograph comes more from the context and the scene than from the artistic or technical or even the photographer themselves. 


Like a lot of things in photography its not a clear cut line and its always open to interpretation. Yes there are patterns, yes there are generalist limits and extremes.







As for Pro VS amateur. Eh its an overblown dividing mostly because people get all romantic and hung up on the idea that a professional must achieve a certain level of quality - that there can (must ) be no "BAD" professional photographers in the world. In the end my view is if your photography is work then you are working professionally - and work isn't just a few snaps here and there its regular and contributing income (Which typically means it forms a % of your total income). 

Amateur is just someone who shoots for the heck of it - for no financial reward. They might get a bit of pocket money from time to time, but their photos won't contribute a meaningful or regular form of income. 


Quality and skill are neither here nor there, though one would assume that the average professional would at least have a decent level of understanding and experience; whereas there is no limits on amateurs.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 26, 2012)

I did not know what a slippery slope this has been.     Ok.  my $.02..... All snapshots are photographs.;   not all  photographs are snapshots.   If you've simply aimed a camera at a cute baby, puppy, or a colorful sunset and hit the shutter button you've taken a snapshot.   If you've taken the time to make sure the background is un-cluttered and that there is not a tree sticking out of the babie's head; and that the area you want to emphasize is in sharp focus;   and that the exposure is spot on;  and the resulting picture actually conveys something deeper, or makes a comment, or causes someone to see something in a new and different way..  well then my friend you've taken a capital "P" Photograph.

Also, I don't think being a photographer is tied to a dollar amount of income from the endeavor.   If you take photos in the manner described above you can be photographer even if you earn your living sweeping floors.   Just like you can be a musician without earning a nickel playing your guitar.  

But that's just my opinion and it's worth the price of admission here.  $0


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> Haha... Not the first time this one has come up I take it?



Spend 2 minutes using the search feature and you could have avoided the ****storm that will now likely ensue.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

Overread - That does make a good point. When I got married we paid $700 for a professional photographer. And the best pic at our wedding was snapped by our best man with a point and shoot.


----------



## skieur (Aug 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Snapshots are "Raise camera, don't think, actuate shutter!"
> 
> Photographs are "think about it, examine the background, foreground and subject, think about it, setup the shot and settings on the camera, think about it, raise camera, focus, think, adjust, think.. shoot!" (more or less)



Primitively put, but generally correct.

Snapshots display no consideration of either technique (knowledge of aperture, shutterspeeds, framing, lighting, contrast, shadows, camera modes and features, etc.) or consideration of composition or the artistic aspect of chosing a subject and the placement of important picture elements in the frame.

Photographs are generally taken by those who know and use the technical features or their camera to produce a technically excellent shot that also takes the artistic aspects of composition into consideration and uses them to produce the shot.

skieur


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

skieur said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Snapshots are "Raise camera, don't think, actuate shutter!"
> ...



It was "put primitively" as you put it, intentionally... so ALL could understand it... even Sony users!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't use a Sony. But I am going to pretend to be irked at you anyway on behalf of all the Sony users here.


----------



## skieur (Aug 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Hey, I won't tell you what other brands of cameras, I also use.

skieur


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

skieur said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



lol!  :thumbup:


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> I don't use a Sony. But I am going to pretend to be irked at you anyway on behalf of all the Sony users here.



I don't think you have been around long enough to know all of the relationships here yet...  so that's OK! You do use a Bridge Camera, right? If you would like, I can edit the post above to include Bridge users also!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

Awww, I feel so loved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you hardly know me and are already willing to edit your smart as quips to include insulting me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> Awww, I feel so loved
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I try to please!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:
			
		

> If people always browsed to see if someone else had asked their question. Progress would take much longer.
> 
> It's a photography forum. Some questions are going to seem repetitive. Like when any new person comes to any other forum and has that post about "How do I Post Pictures?"



So using search would take longer?  Puddin!  Life is so hard for you!

I find it baffling... Bordering on offensive... That you think it's not only acceptable but expected and even necessary that new people get on and just start barfing questions out rather than making the tiniest effort to do a little bit of work to spare those of us who have been here for eons from having to see the same crap over and over again.

But hey...I'm sure those of us who have been here for eons won't have anything to offer you do no harm in irking us, right?  Right.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

Is it bad that I had to google what a bridge camera was to determine if you were right? 

Nope I have a $60 point and shoot. I don't think I do too bad with it either. 

Yes I know I am full of myself


----------



## otherprof (Aug 26, 2012)

But I believe it was snapped in haste. I think Adams saw the scene from his car after a day of photography, and just had time to get out the equipment, focus, set the exposure and the composition before the sun went down, a matter of seconds later. We're probably lucky he didn't have a couple of beers when he thought he had packed up for the day.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

otherprof said:


> But I believe it was snapped in haste. I think Adams saw the scene from his car after a day of photography, and just had time to get out the equipment, focus, set the exposure and the composition before the sun went down, a matter of seconds later. We're probably lucky he didn't have a couple of beers when he thought he had packed up for the day.



Haha... Glad I know what you are talking about here. Sounds like the "Photographers" equivalent of the Mona Lisa.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it is entirely possible you are being hyper sensitive. I have  been to many forums and there are topics for each one of them that come  up over and over again. 

If you don't like the topic, you don't have to contribute. Or you could just continue to bash the OP. Fine by me either way.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> I*s it bad that I had to google what a bridge camera was to determine if you were right?*



Uh.. YES!



Photographiend said:


> Nope I have a $60 point and shoot. I don't think I do too bad with it either.
> 
> Yes I know I am full of myself



So what you are saying is that your entire camera cost less than 1/2 of what my cheapest filter cost? Interesting! 

Equipment doesn't make the photographer... but Knowledge does!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

Not everyone has a fortune to invest in their hobby. I didn't just go out and buy the cheapest camera out of some sort of Egotism driven belief that I am a master Photographer. I am broke ass poor. I am happy to have what I have and I plan to save until I can get better.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:
			
		

> I think it is entirely possible you are being hyper sensitive. I have  been to many forums and there are topics for each one of them that come  up over and over again.
> 
> If you don't like the topic, you don't have to contribute. Or you could just continue to bash the OP. Fine by me either way.



I had far more issue with your response to my saying the post was redundant than your posting it to begin with.

I'm sensitive to the issue, no question... But your calling it hypersensitive is making a judgement that you're in no position to make.  I'll decide if I'm sensitive enough or overly so, thanks.

Welcome to the forum, and congrats... You've not been here long and you're on the relatively short list of people I remember.  Too bad it's for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

manaheim said:


> I had far more issue with your response to my saying the post was redundant than your posting it to begin with.
> 
> I'm sensitive to the issue, no question... But your calling it hypersensitive is making a judgement that you're in no position to make.  I'll decide if I'm sensitive enough or overly so, thanks.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and congrats... You've not been here long and you're on the relatively short list of people I remember.  Too bad it's for the wrong reasons.



If this is how all the other threads turn to mayhem than I have to say I  am disappointed I actually thought it came from discussing the topic at  hand.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> Not everyone has a fortune to invest in their hobby. I didn't just go out and buy the cheapest camera out of some sort of Egotism driven belief that I am a master Photographer. I am broke ass poor. I am happy to have what I have and I plan to save until I can get better.



If you study and learn, and apply what you learn... you can do good stuff with that camera. It will just be harder to do.... but it CAN be done!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> If you study and learn, and apply what you learn... you can do good stuff with that camera. It will just be harder to do.... but it CAN be done!




Thanks for that.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I had far more issue with your response to my saying the post was redundant than your posting it to begin with.
> ...



Better watch it.. that bunny looks sweet and cuddly, but it is a killer!   

What Manaheim is saying is probably due to frustration many of us feel.... in that we get so many of the same silly topics over and over again, and the time wasted on them is time we could have spent trying to actually help someone. Yes.. we could ignore the thread, or we can try to teach someone to use the search engine, which is a good thing... not to be lightly dismissed as unnecessary just because "these threads happen"!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



^^^exactly so...you must learn one of the most important lessons here on TPF...
the Bunny is wise like the Dragon, but can pounce like the Tiger!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



Sorry but as someone who has mostly frequented forums about "Dreams" and  "Spirituality" as I am sure you can imagine, redundancy is to be  expected and isn't something I bust out a torch and pitch fork for. So, this kind of hostile, aggravated approach to addressing such an issue seems over the top. 

These  topics are intended to generate discussion. While undoubtedly there are portions of forums that are informative. Forums aren't 100% research they are social.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Photographiend said:
> ...



Dreams and spirituality are very ambiguous subjects, mostly conjecture... whereas the difference between a snapshot and a photograph could be defined easily using some of the basic knowledge and guidelines. We actually deal with some science (physics of light)... little bit of difference in the types of forums, don't ya think?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 26, 2012)

The wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round, round and round.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Photographiend said:
> ...



now see...THIS ^^^ is the EXACT reason people should utilize the search feature. a simple search of the forums would have shown someone exactly what kind of #$#% they were about to dredge up when they asked these kinds of questions.  OP wouldn't have made it through more than two or three threads before seeing the chaos and mayhem that ensues before the thread gets inevitably locked. We can never get those tears we shed back. they are gone forever.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Dreams and spirituality are very ambiguous subjects, mostly conjecture... whereas the difference between a snapshot and a photograph could be defined easily using some of the basic knowledge and guidelines. We actually deal with some science (physics of light)... little bit of difference in the types of forums, don't ya think?



But it is also highly subjective. 

Just in this thread there are a variety of opinions being expressed. Not to mention, as I am relatively new here there could be a whole new generation of forum goers who are wondering the same thing.


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2012)

And I think that's quite enough since it seems some are determined to have a good old rant for their evenings entertainment. 

Everyone its time to head to the bathroom - lock the door - and not come out till you've taken 10 (good) photographs - no snapshots!
(and no self portraits either)


----------

